# the simplest film camera



## elbmek (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

usually i use a canon 350D, which is amazing. however, i'm about to embark upon some travelling which could be a bit rough and am looking for *the simplest film camera possible*.

i'm talking mechanical wind, no flash, no batteries, manual focus if possible. it should also be fairly small. does such a thing exist?

thanks


----------



## Easy_Target (Jun 29, 2009)

Well the simplest film camera possible, would probably be a pinhole.


----------



## compur (Jun 29, 2009)

elbmek said:


> Hi,
> 
> usually i use a canon 350D, which is amazing. however, i'm about to embark upon some travelling which could be a bit rough and am looking for *the simplest film camera possible*.
> 
> ...



There are many such cameras -- older, small rangefinder or zone focus
type cameras. 

For example, the Kodak Retina cameras are small, folding 35mm cameras
that are quite well made and have excellent lenses.  Some others include
the Zeiss Contina models, Voigtlander Vito and Vitomatic series, the King
Regula cameras, Kodak Signet models and many others.

If you insist on no batteries then you will either have to have a camera
with no built-in meter or with an older selenium type meter which does
not require batteries. But, these older meters have aged now and are not
as accurate as they once were.

You can compensate for an older, tired meter via the camera's film speed
setting but this will require some testing first using another meter to  compare.
You can also use most print films without a meter by "guestimating"
exposure using the "Sunny 16 Rule" or you can purchase a separate
hand-held meter.

In any case, be sure the camera is in good working condition before
purchase.

However, if by "simple" you mean "simple to use" then I would
recommend a small point & shoot camera but you'll definitely
need a battery for these.  Some good, tiny P&S cameras are
the Olympus Stylus models and the Nikon Lite Touch models.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 29, 2009)

The first camera that came to mind is the old Olympus XA. About the size of a pack of cigarettes if you take the flash off, mechanical wind, manual focus, beautiful glass.

But you are stuck with the 35mm lens. And I am not sure whether the battery runs only the light meter or also the shutter. It's been a while since I've seen mine and don't know where it is  so unfortunately I cannot check on that for you. The only problem I had with it (them in fact as I also have an XA2 which is definitely not quite as nice) is when my eyes started to go. I had a hard time focusing it.

Here is a link for you to check it out: Photoethnography.com - Classic Cameras

Minolta's SRT 202 has a mechanical shutter and you can switch lenses but it is not the lightest camera. It is an SLR and built like a tank. It does require a battery for the light meter but I don't think you can get away from that unless you carry a separate light meter...

I am talking about cameras that I own of course but I am sure that if you look at other brands' older models you will find the equivalent of the srt 202.

Now, if you go and look at even older cameras, you will find some that use no battery whatsoever but you have then no control over the exposure or you have to be very good at figuring out exposure without a light meter.

I cannot tell you exactly how often I had to change the battery in my 202 but I know it was not very often. I would think that you can go on a 6 month trip and not worry. With the XA, I really don't remember. Sorry. But the link I gave you has a link to one of the fan clubs and I'm sure you can find a lot more info there.

There are some collectors here so you might get some better tips than mine.

Good luck in your search. And have a nice trip.


----------



## Battou (Jun 29, 2009)

Well....Here are a few that fit the bill that I have and can show you

Box cameras like my Zeiss Ikon Box Tengor 54/2
Zeiss/Ikon Box Tengor 54/2 by Battou - Photo Lucidity

Older range finders like my:

Kodak Signet 40
Kodak Signet 40 by Battou - Photo Lucidity

Leica III
Lieca IIIf Black Syncro by Battou - Photo Lucidity

Argus C3
Argus C3 by Battou - Photo Lucidity

And there are some SLR's, but I don't think I have any batteryless SLR's at the moment. I do have several that will opperate in full without them but they do use them


----------



## elbmek (Jun 29, 2009)

awesome, thanks for all your help.

in fact, i think the best thing would be do accept a battery and just buy something crappy off ebay. i'm really not looking for quality here, just something (reusable) that can take me some film. looks like anything truly mechanical is a bit of an antique, and a bit beyond my price range. 

someone once described to me a "toy camera" (which is not what you find when you google that term), meaning something designed for kids, with no flash and a manual wind. in fact i remember the first camera i had - it had no light meter, no battery, and a plastic lens. it took nice enough photos, and would hold up to the rain/dirt/sweat/sand/falling that i guess might happen on my trip. i want that again .

thanks for your suggestions, though, they really were fascinating (and you've given me some ambitions for the future!)

cheers


----------



## Actor (Jun 29, 2009)

elbmek said:


> Hi,
> 
> usually i use a canon 350D, which is amazing. however, i'm about to embark upon some travelling which could be a bit rough and am looking for *the simplest film camera possible*.
> 
> ...



A Pentax  K1000 is reasonably small.  It does have one battery (which lasts a long time) that powers the light meter.  There's no on/off switch; capping the lens shuts down the meter.  Can be had off ebay with 50mm lens for less than $50.  I've also found it at pawn shops.


----------



## Battou (Jun 29, 2009)

elbmek said:


> awesome, thanks for all your help.
> 
> in fact, i think the best thing would be do accept a battery and just buy something crappy off ebay. i'm really not looking for quality here, just something (reusable) that can take me some film. looks like anything truly mechanical is a bit of an antique, and a bit beyond my price range.
> 
> ...



You don't need to get something "Crappy". There are a great many top of the line cameras that do not require a battery, that Leica I posted above is one such camera.

If you are willing to accept a camera with battery your choices expand exponentially. Many SLR's made prior to 1973 (there or there abouts) use the battery soly for the meter.

My every day walkaround camera is a Canon EF. It uses the batteries for only the meter and long exposures in excess of 2/1, this leaves you with shutter speeds from 1/1 to 1/1000, the self timer, multi-exposure, exposure lock and Shutter priority can be used with out power, they are all mechanical on that model.

No need to settle with crap here my friend.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with Battou, why crappy? There are plenty of older cameras that use very little battery power (just for the light meter) and still have beautiful glass. Maybe you don't understand that but, in the past, a camera body basically was just holding a film and a lens together.

Your main problem is how heavy is too heavy and how much can you do if you don't have a light meter...


----------



## bhop (Jun 29, 2009)

I would recommend a Pentax K1000 as well.  Cheap body, cheap lenses, reliable, simple to use, battery for the meter literally lasts for years and if it dies, the camera still works fine.  It's the original 'student camera'.  I have one and enjoy picking it up and playing with it from time to time, although, I haven't shot with it in a while.

check out this pentax k1000 group on flickr
http://www.flickr.com/groups/k1000/

.


----------



## compur (Jun 29, 2009)

elbmek said:


> someone once described to me a "toy camera" (which is not what you find when you google that term), meaning something designed for kids, with no flash and a manual wind. in fact i remember the first camera i had - it had no light meter, no battery, and a plastic lens. it took nice enough photos, and would hold up to the rain/dirt/sweat/sand/falling that i guess might happen on my trip. i want that again .



Maybe a "single use" camera would fit your needs.  Like these:
KODAK Single Use Cameras for Indoors or Outdoors, Low Light or Bright Light


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 29, 2009)

I find my N80 simpler then my FE.


----------



## randerson07 (Jun 30, 2009)

I would go with an Olympus Trip 35 if you can find one.

I got mine from a thrift store for less than $5 in a group buy type thing.

Its batteryless, Mechanical wind, manual zone focusing, very small, built like a tank, good glass, and it just looks cool in black.  It also has a built in meter that has worked very well for me, Ive yet to try slide film in it, but I doubt it would be a problem. And if you need flash it has a hot shoe and PC connection.

Heres a pic of mine and some sample shots taken with it



http://www.flickr.com/photos/randerson07/sets/72157608933597255/


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 4, 2009)

What about a Pentax P30t (think it might be called a P3 in the US). It was/is a largely overlooked camera in the Pentax range, but that doesn't mean it wasn't any good.

It does take batteries, but i've had one for over 15 years and only ever changed them once. I think it's made from a poly-carbon body which is lightweight and durable, although some of the parts are plastic they are tough. I've dropped mine many a time over the years and it's been fine.

The best thing is you can get them for about $10+ off ebay. Make sure you get a decent lens though. A Pentax SMC 50mm f1.7 from ebay can be picked up really cheap from ebay too. (it's a K-mount camera)

the toy camera's your friends told you about were probably holga's or lomo's or something like that Lomography but even that sort of thing can cost more than you think because it's become quite fashionable


----------



## Dwig (Jul 4, 2009)

elbmek said:


> ...
> i'm talking mechanical wind, no flash, no batteries, manual focus if possible. it should also be fairly small. does such a thing exist?



You've recieved a number of good suggestions so far.

The "no batteries" restriction limits the camera to either not having a light meter or having one that uses a selenium cell (photovoltaic). Selenium cell meters in camera vanished in the late '60s so this limits you to some rather old equipment. My recommendation is to revise the specification to be "no batteries needed for anything other than the meter". That would open up a much larger range of options.

With this change and keeping to the compact specification, I would also suggest:

Canon QL17 GIII (and the unmarked but equally compact "G-II")
Olympus RD
Olympus RC
Rollei 35 series, particularly the 35s

All of these are purely mechanical and manual cameras that use the battery only to power the light meter. The QL17 is my favorite of the bunch; I've owned and used several. The QL17 has the best VF (full parallax correction) and a great lens. The Rolleis have great lenses, even the f/3.5 models, but lack the rangefinder (focus by guess) found in the others.


----------



## Early (Jul 5, 2009)

For a light weight manual camera, try the Pentax MX.


----------



## Junior897 (Jul 5, 2009)

How about a Nikon EM.  You can buy them pretty cheap on ebay with a 50mm f1.8.  Or if you want to spend more for a better camera the FM2.  Both are built very well, but they both take batteries.  The FM2 will work without the battery.


----------



## usayit (Jul 6, 2009)

Ones that come to mind.

Leica M3 (expensive)
Leica III (expensive)
Canon IVSB2 (expensive)
Russian Leica "Fed copies" (cheap. quiet compact. quality control lacking. takes some effort to find a good one)
Pentax/Asahi Spotmatic (very good. CLA affordable. inexpensive. lotsolenses.  not as compact as rangefinders)
Pentax/Asahi K1000 (Same as spotmatic but new build and K-mount instead of M42)
Canon QL17 GIII (probably the best option of the bunch.)
Canon QL19 
Canon Cannonet 28 (baby GL17.  not as fast of a lens)

If it were me, I'd seriously consider carrying the QL17 after CLA'd.  Fun and reliable cameras to shoot.  VERY good optics and seriously fast 40mm f/1.7.  Next inline would be my M3 but it might for a theft target.

If you want something new, there are not many choices in this fancy electronic world.  Your best option would be a mechanical Voigtlander Bessa rangefinder with choice of lens.  More specifically the R2M or R4M which has a completely mechanical shutter, M-mount (Voigtlander and Leica lenses), meter (if battery), and their quality is very high.  The deciding factor between the two would be whether you prefer wider framlines or slightly more telephoto.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 6, 2009)

usayit said:


> ...
> Canon Cannonet 28 (baby GL17.  not as fast of a lens)
> ...



I'd suggest skipping this one. It is an auto-only camera mandating a working battery. The only manual shutter speed is 1/30th to be used with flash (a slow speed to allow for flash bulb use in addition to electronic flash).


----------



## illstudio (Jul 9, 2009)

elbmek said:


> Hi,
> 
> usually i use a canon 350D, which is amazing. however, i'm about to embark upon some travelling which could be a bit rough and am looking for *the simplest film camera possible*.
> 
> ...



Pentax Spotmatic SLR. Simple, cheap, you can't kill it. Look on eBay for killer deals.
Also the Nikon FG-20. I still use it when shooting girls in the saltwater surf.


----------



## omtech (Jul 9, 2009)

XA is a nice little camera but is battery dependent.  I suggest OM-1 or 1N.  Completely mechanical shutter, lots of great used lenses available.  John


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 9, 2009)

randerson07 said:


> I would go with an Olympus Trip 35 if you can find one.
> 
> I got mine from a thrift store for less than $5 in a group buy type thing.
> 
> ...



Looking back over your original post, I'm going to do a u-turn here and second this suggestion. It meets all of you criteria and has a outstanding lens on it.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 11, 2009)

You should be able to find a yashica 35mm rangefinder with a battery-free light meter for <$50. They're light, reliable and durable cameras.


----------



## epp_b (Jul 11, 2009)

This looks pretty simple 

I'd say look at an old manual film camera.  They control all the basics of what you need (basically exposure and focus) and nothing else.


----------



## mnunes810 (Jul 18, 2009)

minolta srt 101 handles my abuse well batteries not required


----------



## bitteraspects (Jul 18, 2009)

Actor said:


> A Pentax  K1000 is reasonably small.  It does have one battery (which lasts a long time) that powers the light meter.  There's no on/off switch; capping the lens shuts down the meter.  Can be had off ebay with 50mm lens for less than $50.  I've also found it at pawn shops.



i always suggest this camera to people who want to learn how to really use a manual camera. its a great workhorse, and will teach you a lot


----------



## a_spaceman (Jul 20, 2009)

randerson07 said:


> I would go with an Olympus Trip 35 if you can find one.
> 
> I got mine from a thrift store for less than $5 in a group buy type thing.
> 
> ...


+1
that's the one camera i immediately thought of as i read the thread title.
the trip 35 is one little great camera. they were hugely popular, which makes them cheap. look for one in charity shops and stores alike, or ebay - they go for cheap there, too.
you can't go wrong with one of these.


----------



## Sangetsu (Jul 24, 2009)

illstudio said:


> elbmek said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Ditto on the Spotmatic, or the S3, or the SL. My local shop has all of these used for around  $30 a pop, including a lens.


----------



## javier (Aug 5, 2009)

bhop said:


> I would recommend a Pentax K1000 as well.  Cheap body, cheap lenses, reliable, simple to use, battery for the meter literally lasts for years and if it dies, the camera still works fine.  It's the original 'student camera'.  I have one and enjoy picking it up and playing with it from time to time, although, I haven't shot with it in a while.
> 
> check out this pentax k1000 group on flickr
> Flickr: Pentax K-1000 users and lovers (k1000)
> ...


+3, i could not agree more.


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2009)

Simple and under $40 brand new.


----------



## three_eyed_otter (Aug 9, 2009)

Self-timer might be a consideration or at least one of them grippy table top tripods...

have a good one
3Eo


----------



## iamacyborg (Sep 5, 2009)

randerson07 said:


> I would go with an Olympus Trip 35 if you can find one.
> 
> I got mine from a thrift store for less than $5 in a group buy type thing.
> 
> ...



I recently shot Ilford Delta 100 and Fuji Velvia 50 through my Trip with absolutely perfect results. Fantastic camera.


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 18, 2009)

One suggestion and one suggestion only:  Canon AF35ML.

Or any other Canon 35mm rangefinder equivalent.  You can get an AF35 for $10 on eBay


----------



## cooltouch (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, you didn't mention a budget.  And you didn't mention how important interchangeable lenses are.  But given your constraints, and assuming you want to pack more than one lens, I would go for either a screw-mount Leica (or one of its copies, such as Canon or Fed) or an Olympus OM-1, each with a small selection of lenses.


If a fixed lens is okay, you have many options.  Non-battery dependent options are still quite a few, but mostly older folder cameras, I'd say.  Of them, my favorites would be one of the Retina series, the IIIc being the coolest, or if you felt like messing with 120, the Zeiss Super Ikonta A.  645, and very compact.


----------



## Photoboy1980 (Oct 13, 2009)

What a great post! All these old camera names coming up. If you are truly looking for a mechanical workhorse, I would recommend the Canon Ftb. I used this model some, and it was great.. inxpensive on ebay (but does use a battery for the meter), but still functions without as the shutter is mechanical. Another choice may be a CLA'd Kodak retina reflex (III, IV). The selenium meters rarely die (no batteries needed) and the Schneider lenses are superb!


----------



## darkroom sa (Oct 13, 2009)

i have a pentax k 1000,was my first camera i bought and i still use it when i travel.


----------

